# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Cheating hire software developers

## chinaqx

Hi. 
I come from China, I am a software professional sales team boss. 
I know that this forum has a very powerful technique in many countries of the developers here. But I have not seen. 
I hope there are more good technique, you can develop your own for the Chinese market, "game hacks" I do not know if this translation right, my English is not very good. Or "plug." Is to make the game easier. 

If you think the Chinese market is very good, please contact me. Month, you will have a very substantial reward. 

China has 600 million by 2014 users. Is huge! I have a great team on the Chinese market, sales routes, few people can be more than me. I hope you and I can make henduo in China


This is my e-mail:[email protected]

Contact me.

----------


## CreativeXtent

are you trying to say you can sell our game hacks in china?

----------


## chinaqx

> are you trying to say you can sell our game hacks in china?


yes. Game is the same, language is not the same.

----------


## chinaqx

不用担心不会中文，我的团队有很专业的英语翻译。这不算问题。
Don't worry about not Chinese, I have a very professional English translation team. This is no problem.

----------


## cr0c

Hi,

Are you still hiring software devels for cheating stuffs?

----------

